# Test. My tips.



## pozitrone23 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi! Sooo:

1. FC Fyn - Hobro IK . cf 2.62 (or 1.62) . Denmark 1 . 21:00 . Q1
2. Fredrikstad - Valerenga . 3.05 (or 1.48) . Norway 1 . 21:00 . Q3
3. AC Cesena - AS Varese . 2.62 (or 1.62) . Italy B . 23:00 . Q3


----------



## pozitrone23 (Oct 1, 2012)

Aaam, it's tips  Lay 2 (or 1X).


----------



## pozitrone23 (Oct 1, 2012)

1. +++ 4:4
http://www.whoscored.com/Matches/623006/Live
2. - - - 1:2
http://www.whoscored.com/Matches/619911/Live
3. +++ 2:0
http://www.whoscored.com/Matches/656049/Live


----------



## pozitrone23 (Oct 4, 2012)

+11 -3
P (lose) = 0.214
Win Rate: 79%
Average Odd: 1.59
If bankroll is $1000 and bet equal $100 then Profit after 3 days +$349 (+35%)


----------



## pozitrone23 (Oct 4, 2012)

vk.com/pozitrone23tips


----------

